# Opinions: Fenders or No Fenders?



## roadrover (Jun 21, 2013)

Converting this '76 Collegiate Tourist into a cafe-racer looking thing.  To be consistent with that style I'd be fenderless but for some reason I like the look of all that chrome.

If I do no no-fenders I'll probably chop the kickstand and nubs that held the cables as well...

thoughts?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 21, 2013)

It depends on your inspiration- English "clubman" bikes almost always had fenders, even if they were plastic.  Other "racing bikes" did not. I'm not exactly sure what a cafe racer is either.  I'd definitely lose the kickstand mount, but would probably keep the cable nubs if they are in the right place for a geared hub or your brakes.  Just an opinion...


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 22, 2013)

Lose those fenders. There are some bikes out there that look great without.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 22, 2013)

Locate a more traditional chainwheel also....


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd go fenderless, but keep the kickstand...very convenient, and unmistakably Schwinn


----------

